# Oscars



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I finally bought my some oscars any advice is welcome


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

i want 2 as well. but no more tank room!


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

get a bigger tank becuse they are gona GGGGGGGGGGGGGGROW. get them used to feeding of pellets and stuff. goldfish are not nutritious and sad..


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

are tehy a solitary fish? or do well with two or more? and whats a minimum tank size?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

they are a pairing fish. 2 fish will form a bond and they will hang out togehter. for a pair of adult fish your gona want a 90+ tank. also some heavy filtration


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Someone suggested to me to get a 6 ft tank so I could add some other fish so I think thats the way Iam going to go. Id like to have some nice plecos to.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I just picked up another 2 last night so Iam going to see who pairs up then Ill sell the other 2 2 seem to be hanging together but it a little early to tell.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh man, soooo tempting!! but alas.. the wife would inflict serious injuries upon my body, then feed me to the fish! Or atleast if I had a 6 foot tank, I could use it as a waterbed since I sure wont be allowed in the bedroom!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

chip104 said:


> Many oscar enthusiasts feel that 55 gallons is the minimum for one oscar. So 110 would be nice for 2....maybe a bit bigger if you other fish in there.
> 
> I've had my oscar for about 7.5 years now. I got her the size of a loonie and it grew up in a 29 gallon with 2 convict cichlids. Once she got big enough I transferred them all into a 90 gallon. Now she's pretty fully grown (you'd be proud to catch a fish her size ).
> 
> ...


 Thats cool how long do they live for . Does she have a name. Do you have a pic .


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

daking said:


> Oh man, soooo tempting!! but alas.. the wife would inflict serious injuries upon my body, then feed me to the fish! Or atleast if I had a 6 foot tank, I could use it as a waterbed since I sure wont be allowed in the bedroom!


Aww come on you know you want one lol Why dont you build a really big dog house then if she kicks you in there you could have a tank out there


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

chip104 said:


> Many oscar enthusiasts feel that 55 gallons is the minimum for one oscar. So 110 would be nice for 2....maybe a bit bigger if you other fish in there.
> 
> I've had my oscar for about 7.5 years now. I got her the size of a loonie and it grew up in a 29 gallon with 2 convict cichlids. Once she got big enough I transferred them all into a 90 gallon. Now she's pretty fully grown (you'd be proud to catch a fish her size ).
> 
> ...


We are doing the same thing... we have a 30gal with an oscar and a jack dempsey... they are both about 2.5 inches long... how big were yours before you put them in a bigger tank? I am looking around for prices now


----------

